# Teeth Grinding?



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Kamo is laying in front of me in her snuggle sack with her little head peeing out. Every once in awhile she makes this little crunch noise. She hasn't been anywhere where she could've gotten anything and i haven't given her any treats. Is she maybe grinding her teeth? :?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

One possibility is it could be clicking. Mine do it if they are upset with something and can be triggered by a few things, some of those are: taking something out of the cage they want left, someone walking by too close if I have the cage opened up to clean or play with them. Yours was peaceful when it happened so its possible there is another explanation. Mine have also clicked at me before because they wanted to be put back to go to the bathroom, makes me laugh how they have such different ways to tell us how they want things done :lol:


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

oooooh i didnt know they clicked!! she has been so cranky because she's quilling and every little noise ormotion i made upset her. i had the tv on and was texting and typing so that seems to be a reasonable explaination.....thanks so much! I was worried!!


----------

